# Ars Technica and JREF to test Audioquest cables



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/ars-prepares-to-put-audiophile-ethernet-cables-to-the-test-in-las-vegas/

Unfortunately, the Editor in Chief didn't approve buying the Diamond cable, which is $1200 on Amazon for 5', they'll have to settle with testing the much cheaper $300 Vodka line.

Hopefully they remember to plug these in right, as they are apparently directional.


----------

